# Using SBC? Privacy is going to cost you!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Folks using SBC services, at least in California, are being threatened with higher prices or discontinuation of services if they "opt out" of having their information shared with "subsidiaries" (of which there are over 50).

Read the story.


----------

